
Close All Tabs in Chrome Except the Current Tab - twapi
https://browsernative.com/close-all-tabs-extension/
======
uwu
i thought chrome already had "close other tabs" in the context menu when you
right-click a tab

~~~
twapi
but that closes tabs only in the current window

